# How to remove decimals in power query



## srehman (Jul 5, 2020)

I need to keep % sign but don't  want any decimal in percentage . Thanks


----------



## sandy666 (Jul 5, 2020)

maybe select all % columns then round: `Number.Round(_, 0)`


----------



## srehman (Jul 6, 2020)

Thanks Sandy


----------



## sandy666 (Jul 6, 2020)

You are welcome


----------

